
Pair-Programming Tour on Visual/Spatial Computing (US West Coast) - trailynx
https://dev.to/harald3dcv/pair-programming-tour-invite-me-for-free-sessions-sf-bay-area-5eci
======
trailynx
A good friend of mine (and great dev!) is doing pair programming tour on the
US west coast, analogous to a journeyman tour of medieval craftsmen. He has
experience in different areas of visual and spatial computing and is a super
nice guy! (for anyone interested)

Posting this because i haven't found it here yet, and I find it a very
interesting and cool approach on sharing knowledge. Post is about his tour and
some backgrounds on the idea.

